

Ask HN: Where to get a good subscription and service contract for managed e-commerce? - ninjaa

We're a small shop offering a managed e-commerce solution, integration of our solution with various shopping channels (eBay, Amazon, soon to be many more), and additionally we offer web design, hosting and general IT consulting services. We have two legal entities, one to offer the subscription services and another to bill for consulting.Typically we roll a package out to clients as a bundle.<p>My question to HN is - what combination of contracts and disclaimers are necessary to protect us legally from error and omissions / unintended consequences / limit liability? We want to protect our IP also.<p>1. Are there any good online resources for small businesses, guiding them on contract law, that also are up to date with the internet?<p>2. Obviously many of these questions are better left to a lawyer - does anyone know of a good and reasonably priced contract lawyer (USA) familiar with e-commerce?<p>If you don't want to post this information publicly, reach out to me at aditya@netcohosting.com.
======
vaksel
Just find a site that more or less does the same thing as you and copy paste
theirs. Just make sure to read the actual thing yourself, and not just use
replace

